# Champions League Tips 07 December



## betcatalog (Dec 7, 2016)

My today Tips for Champions League is

OLYMPIQUE LYON vs SEVILLA FC @@ +0 Asian handicap SEVILLA FC, odds 2.06
REAL MADRID vs BORUSSIA DORTMUND @@ +3.00   
Over, odds 1.88
LEGIA WARSAW vs SPORTING CP @@ Both team to score, odds 1.69

Good Luck to all


----------



## scorerthief (Dec 7, 2016)

Real Madrid take on Borussia Dortmund at the Santiago Bernabeu stadium knowing that only victory will be enough to see them top their Champions League group. The match comes just four days after Los Blancos squeaked a 1-1 draw with El Clasico rivals Barcelona at Camp Nou.

It’s strange to talk about a Real Madrid team as one with problems – particularly as they are unbeaten in 22 games all season – but something clearly wasn’t right up front on Saturday. Karim Benzema was poor – and the only out-and-out striker as cover for the Frenchman is the very raw Dominican Mariano. With no Gareth Bale they are heavily reliant on Cristiano Ronaldo as their main attacking force.

However, there is good news too for Zidane. Casemiro should be fit enough to start in midfield while Pepe could come in for Raphael Varane in defence, giving the Real backline some steel in the face of the one of the hottest strikers in European football right now, Pierre-EmerickAubameyang.

Dortmund are sixth in the Bundesliga but they have had a knack of doing well in big fixtures, beating Bayern Munich at home last month. Dortmund also have a knack for scoring goals – they’ve got 19 so far in their Champions League campaign, including eight in the ridiculous 8-4 win over Legia Warsaw.

*As tough as this will be for Real Madrid, I think they’ll do it and I’m backing them to do so at 1.85*. I do think there will be goals though – and I’m going to go with over 3.5 goals at 2.08

Here is my record: https://www.protipster.com/tipster/scorerthief


----------

